# Don't judge a book by its cover!



## Mikefallen13 (May 6, 2016)

Hey guys,
So I got a Phrag. wallisii about a week ago from an online seller which looked great when it arrived, no signs of disease, two new growths, spike developing and it looked to be recently repotted. I normally repot all new arrivals but I figured since it was in spike and it looked to be recently repotted it didn't need it. Well, today I was watering and noticed that one of the new growths was yellowing so I immediately pull the plant out for a closer look annnnd... the whole new growth just falls apart as I touch it. After unpotting it, I find the rhizome where the growth was attached rotted, horribly broken down media and the second new growth was actually separated from the mature growth (I'm assuming due to rot). The roots were in surprisingly good condition considering the media, and the new growth was developed enough to where it had its own root system. I also fear the spike that's been developing will probably be aborted due to all the stress on the plant but I'll be happy enough if the plant survives. I assume the seller put new medium on top of the old stuff to fill the pot before shipping which deceived me into thinking it was repotted recently. If I had not noticed, I'd guess I'd have lost the entire plant within a few days. In the end, both of the 'divisions' look good and I have pretty high hopes for their recovery. Lesson learned, never judge a book by its cover... well, I guess it'd be 'never judge potting media by the surface'!



On the bright side, I have TWO wallisii now! lol


----------



## Ozpaph (May 6, 2016)

and buyer beware


----------



## troy (May 6, 2016)

Good save!!! I repot new plants, unless I see them repotted before I get it!!! No matter what!!


----------



## JAB (May 6, 2016)

Even if in spike/bloom?


----------



## troy (May 6, 2016)

Yes I do, some people don't


----------



## cnycharles (May 7, 2016)

I've seen people saying that if you don't really disturb roots to any extent and you receive a healthy plant, there is no reason not to repot if it's in spike/flower. Especially if it's a successive bloomer that may be in flower a while. You only get one chance to correct received media issues, and often the media a vendor uses may not be good for where and how you will be growing. One vendor near here often pots in larger pots with big bark, to cut back on the need for frequent watering, in a greenhouse, but it doesn't work for me


Elmer Nj


----------



## Mikefallen13 (May 7, 2016)

If you really care about the flowers I would wait until a plant is done with flowering before I'd repot it, unless the medium is really bad or there is a disease present. I repotted one of my moms mottled leaf paphs while it was in flower due to root rot and the flower, which had only been open a week, dropped within a couple days. I'd guess most plants would react similarly if disturbed IMO

I'm curious to see wether the spike on this wallisii will develop any further or will abort.


----------



## troy (May 7, 2016)

If it had root rot is why the flower dropped, or it would have bloomed itself to death, the reason is why I repot is partly from what cnychales said the other is pathogens and like organisms and most bugs are not visible


----------



## Mikefallen13 (May 7, 2016)

I guess what I'm saying is, repotting while a plant is in bloom probably shortens the longevity of the flower(s) compared to leaving the plant undisturbed to finish flowering. Though, obviously, if the plant is sick I'm sure that also has an effect.

I rarely buy flowering plants, and have really never repotted plants that have been in my collection that are in bloom, so I don't have much experience on this subject. It just seems to me that this would have some negative effect on flowers, but maybe I'm just talking out my a**! LOL


----------



## troy (May 7, 2016)

There are so many variables to new home acclamation and blooming, I just repot


----------



## Mikefallen13 (May 15, 2016)

Well, it appears the flowers are going to make it, I'm quite surprised as I wasnt gentle with the roots during the repot. Both parts of the plant look healthy and are free of rot. I also just wanted to mention the seller was very apologetic and offered to replace the plant if it didn't make it, but it looks as though the plant is going to be fine.


----------

